
Medical errors now third leading cause of death in United States - Alex3917
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2016/05/03/researchers-medical-errors-now-third-leading-cause-of-death-in-united-states/
======
Irene
Original article:
[http://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i2139](http://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i2139)

The authors suggest to introduce an extra field in death certificates
indicating if it was a medical error, but the responsible parties may not
acknowledge mistakes for fear of malpractice suits.

~~~
hackuser
> the responsible parties may not acknowledge mistakes for fear of malpractice
> suits

Accountability is part of life for everyone; even somene merely licensed to
drive goes to jail for hit and run. Accountability is especially to be
expected if you are a professional, and especially if you are given the status
and pay that goes with holding others' lives in your hands.

Not taking responsibility in these situations should be acrime, IMHO.

